# What backing do you use (spin reels)



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

Hi all.
Just wondering what backing line people use on their spin reels.
I've always used "whatever I have lying around" as close to the rated breaking strain of the braid or slightly higher, but I'm wondering if that's best.
Did a search, here and google, but couldn't find any answers, so I put it to you, good people, to tell me what line you prefer as backing, and why.


----------



## CLJB (Jan 8, 2013)

I think it would be influenced greatly by the size of the reel and poundage of the line. I have used various monos (same principle as you) as backing, and on my 4000 saragosa I was told to run 30lb straight through, which I did.


----------



## intrepid (Oct 23, 2012)

i use leccy tape & a some 6kg igfa mono i have for a bit of backing... for everything from 3lb to my 30lb reels...

seems to work fine... never had a spool spin...


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Other - and here's my theoretical justifications - (which could be just whistling in the dark)

1) Smaller reels (Stella 1000)
I bought a JDM shallow spool (2 actually!), specifically for this reason
The shallow spool configuration for a Stella 1000FD holds exactly 130m of 3lb FC or 150m of 0.3 PE - fortuitously those are exactly the amounts that come on the spools of the lines I bought to go on it
The other advantage is that the Shallow spool weighs 2gm less - meaning less start-up interia, which means smoother drag on intial release which (hopefully) equates to less breakoffs at hook up - I have enough ways to lose fish already

2) On larger reels (mainly my Stella C3000 JDM) I use a cheaper braid of the same BS - and as close as possible to diameter (usually Powerpro). After attaching the top shot braid to the core braid, I put down a single thin layer of masking tape - the thinnest I can find - the reason for this is that the masking tape gives a firm, flat foot for the top shot, and if I'm ever lucky enough to hook a fish that takes all my top shot and goes into the backing, the braid will rip right through the masking tape without impeding the drag performance - it's only happened once but it worked well enough that I'll use this system going forward

On all reels I have ~15 metres of 6lb mono between the braid and the bare spool.

When I load my reels (with braid) I put the spool into a bowl of warm water for half an hour before and crank it on under as heavy pressure as I can manage between my fingers (holding a wet sponge to prevent line burn), then through the stripper guide, then onto the reel.

I don't get spool spin, birds-nests or similar, and have never had a break-off in the braid that could be attributed to line weakening. 
Poor knots? Yes. 
Fish running into snags etc? Yes
But a sickening, unexpected and unexplained snap somewhere out there for no apparent reason? No.

I also practice a system when fishing of casting, then closing the bail over manually, then strip 25-30 cm of line off against the drag before retrieving.
I don't tension the line when retrieving - ever - even when using UL SPs
I also pull off and re-spool the top 50-75 metres of line at the end of every days fishing to ensure tightness


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

You've said to only choose one, so I did, but I also wrap a small piece of tape around the braid where I tie it onto the spool to stop it slipping on the shiny surface.


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

Have changed it so you can choose up to 3 options now.

Thanks for the input, and insights.


----------



## shadowrunner (Jan 18, 2013)

depending on the rod/reel combo i either use all braid or all mono, don't believe in using a backing, been spooled too many times.

my big game reels(overheads and eggbeaters) are all heavy braid while my lighter ones are all mono aside from one baitcaster which is all light braid


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Oh Oh!

I answered anything I find lying around. The whole truth is, I have forgotten, and never seen the backing since the day I put the line on the reel. I remember that it does have backing, some sort of mono. but beyond that I just don't know

Cheers andybear


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

shadowrunner said:


> don't believe in using a backing, been spooled too many times.


Wow
And do you ever land any of the city cats you hook? :lol:


----------



## Neal013 (Dec 19, 2012)

i always fill it with 1/4 of backing on my light gear.


----------

